# IVF smoking test



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, panicking and wondering if anyone knows anything about the no-smoking test?  Had problems for a few years and gynae said he was transferring us for IVF yesterday and amongst other things, hubby would get a test to check he wasn't smoking.  He's given up but takes nicotine gum and is surrounded by family and colleagues that smoke so I'm worried he'll fail test because of these factors - 

(i) is it the nicotine or the smoke they test for?
(ii) can passive smoking make you fail test?

Sorry, didnt think to ask gynae yesterday.  Can't afford for hubby to give up work.  Dont know what to do.  help!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure it's the breath test and it only picks it up if you have actually smoked a cigarette, not by passive smoking: or so I have been advised. I really don't think you have anything to worry about - besides it's women they are super strict on, men just get a slap on the wrist. As usual they get the easy side of the bargain!  

X


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Cloudy, they changed the rules last month so if hubby smokes you get put 'on hold' for 12 months then join the queue again, hence the panic.  He's on strict orders to get off the gum ASAP, and to avoid colleagues/family smoking in confined spaces just incase, but thanks for reassurance x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

IVF rules are a mine field aren't they - different everywhere and always changing!

I seriously wouldn't worry about the passive smoking though - i work in the homes of people who smoke a lot and it's never shown up in any of the breath tests I did at the doctors prior to my referal (i used to smoke 20+ a day). I raised my worry about passive smoking and the nurse just said that the only passive smoker who gets a positive on the breath test is a secret smoker!  

Oh, and i never got a positive when using nicorette inhalators.

Good luck!x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a carbon monoxide breath test, although we never had one, we told them that DH had stopped!  When my DH was going to the cessation clinic they said that the amount of carbon monoxide decreases quickly (lowers a lot within a day), so maybe if you know they are going to administer the test then he could try and limit the day before.

So I don't know if my clinic just took our word for it or forgot to give the test.  Lucky for us really.


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

Like the others have said its a breath test. When I had mie I panicked a bit as at te time my dp still shod. But they said they take into account passive smoke and someone who as never smoked a day in their life can still 'blow' a reading of up to 10(can't remember te measurement now) so try to to worry too much


----------

